# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Chùa Linh Ứng Bãi Bụt - ngôi chùa đẹp nhất Đà Nẵng

## caibatvangtho

*Tọa lạc trên một ngọn đồi, mang hình con rùa hướng ra biển cả, lưng tựa cánh rừng nguyên sinh bạt ngàn với bao chim thú, chùa Linh Ứng-Bãi Bụt trên bán đảo Sơn Trà không những được xem là một công trình in đậm dấu ấn phát triển của Phật giáo Việt Nam ở thế kỷ XXI mà còn là nơi hội tụ của linh khí đất trời và lòng người.*

 
_Chùa Linh Ứng Bãi Bụt là công trình ghi đậm dấu ấn phát triển của Phật Giáo Việt Nam_ 

Đà Nẵng có ba ngôi chùa mang tên Linh Ứng. Không rõ là do vô tình hay do chữ duyên mà cả ba ngôi chùa đều được tọa lạc trên những vị thế đắc địa của thành phố Đà Nẵng , tạo thành một tam giác linh thiêng trong thành phố. Đó là Linh ứng Non Nước- nằm trên hòn Thủy của 1 trong 5 ngọn núi Ngũ Hành Sơn. Linh Ứng Bà Nà, nằm trên chót vót núi cao của địa danh du lịch nghỉ mát “Đà Lạt của miền Trung” và Linh ứng Bãi Bụt, Sơn Trà, nằm lưng chừng núi – bán đảo Sơn Trà. 

 
_Sân chùa Linh Ứng Tự Bãi Bụt_ 

Linh Ứng Tự Bãi Bụt là ngôi chùa lớn nhất, mới nhất và đẹp nhất trong 3 ngôi chùa. Ngôi chùa này có tượng Quan Thế m được xem là lớn nhất của Đông Nam Á. Tượng Phật bà cao 67m, sừng sững trên một tòa sen đường kính 35m. Quan Thế m đang trong thế đứng trên đài sen, tựa lưng vào núi Sơn Trà, mắt nhìn ra nhân gian và biển cả, tay cầm bình cam lộ, tay kia bắt ấn như dõi theo phù hộ cho những con người xứ biển hiền lành. Những ngư dân lênh đênh trên biển mỗi khi nhìn vào đất liền, thấy Phật Bà thì lòng cũng vững chãi hơn trên từng đợt sóng dâng cao. 

 
_Tượng Phật Quan Thế Âm trên Linh Ứng Tự – Bãi Bụt_ 

Điểm đặc biệt ở tượng Phật này không chỉ là to lớn, mà ở phía trong lòng tượng còn có 17 tầng, mỗi tầng có tổng cộng là 21 bức tượng Phật với hình dáng, vẻ mặt, tư thế khác nhau gọi là “Phật trung hữu Phật. Điều thú vị nhất là du khách có thể di chuyển lên 17 tầng tháp này để ngắm nhìn cảnh đẹp từ những tầng cao của bức tượng. 

 
_Du khách có thể lên các tầng tháp bên trong tượng Phật để ngắm cảnh_ 

Ngoài ra, du khách đến vãng cảnh chùa sẽ được diện kiến 18 vị La Hán đang tọa trong sân chùa. Mỗi một vị là hiện thân của các “hỉ, nộ, ái, ố” của con người, làm cho khung cảnh trở nên sinh động vô cùng. 

 
_Những vị La Hán trong sân chùa_ 

Nhiều du khách thích đến với ngôi chùa này cũng vì những bức tượng của chùa. Với tài chạm khắc công phu của nghệ nhân, những bức tượng ở đây có đường nét mềm mại, tinh tế, mang lại cho người đến viếng tâm trạng thật sự bình yên. Thêm vào đó là không gian biển và đảo giúp cho du khách như tìm được một nơi gột sạch mọi lo toan đời thường. 

 
_Linh Ứng Tự về đêm_ 

Ngày ngày, chùa Linh Ứng Bãi Bụt đón rất nhiều du khách, phật tử từ khắp nơi đến thăm. Từ nơi đây, bạn có thể thấy được vịnh Đà Nẵng với nước xanh như ngọc. Bên phải là một phần của bán đảo Sơn Trà với đường biển viền quanh. Xa xa là thắng cảnh Ngũ Hành Sơn nổi tiếng cùng Cù Lao Chàm, Nam Thiên Đệ Nhất Hùng quan Hải Vân như đang trôi bồng bềnh trong những áng mây cuối trời. Hơn thế nữa, giá trị tâm linh mà nơi đây mang đến thật không phải cảnh đẹp nào cũng mang lại được.

----------

